# wildlife voluntary work



## PhilipM111 (Dec 6, 2010)

So ive been looking at voluntary work related with wildlife, ive found afew decent organizations so far that offer good programs, but the majority require a fairly large sum of money (900 pounds for 5 weeks :S of voluntary work and even bigger amount for 10 weeks)

anyhow, im looking for recommendations on organizations that offer something either free or cheap that will be satisfying, i can start from january and got a couple of free months in front of me to go.

thanks 
p.s, sorry if its in the wrong forum category, didnt know where else to post this.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

What kind of wildlife work are you looking for? i.e. in a zoo, on a reserve, this country or abroad?

Unfortunately not alot nowadays is free but local reserves will normally take people on for free, and let you work almost whenever you want.


----------



## PhilipM111 (Dec 6, 2010)

shouldve been more specific, looking for abroad.

i found this website: Volunteer Projects in Central & South America

which seems to have a fair few different projects (cheaper prices etc)

as in what kind of wildlife?
ive always been a animal lover, ill go for anything, cats, reptiles, monkeys and a whole lot more


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

PhilipM111 said:


> shouldve been more specific, looking for abroad.
> 
> i found this website: Volunteer Projects in Central & South America
> 
> ...



Ah i cant see how anyone wouldnt want to do it , i still havent found a cheap one yet... but they're probs worth the money anyway! especially with some of the locations available


----------



## PhilipM111 (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally finished reading all the projects they offer and these 3 are the ones that caught my attention.

*Wild Animal Refuge Volunteer*
The animals here are rescued from circuses, animal dealers or homes and are brought to the refuge for rehabilitation and liberation back into the wild. For those animals that are debilitated or captivated for an irretrievable amount of time, the refuge provides them the care they need and a home in the jungle. The refuge houses about 200 monkeys, dozens of tropical birds and wild cats like pumas, jaguars and ocelots.
Everyone can volunteer, you don't need previous experience or a biology degree, all you need is a big heart and the will to work hard to save the animals. Volunteers who wish to be responsible for a specific animal need further training and therefore are required to stay for a month (usually more for the cats). 

The project costs from £100 - £125 for the first 15 days (depending on accommodation). After 15 days the price decreases to £4.50 per day (including food and accommodation). 

*Volunteer at Animal Rescue Centre *
This animal rescue centre hosts volunteers from around the world who wish to work with the animals and educate people about the importance of conservation. Volunteers help feed and care for dozens of animal species, including some which are rare and endangered. Volunteers also help release animals back to the jungle. The mission of the rescue centre is not only to rehabilitate and release the animals, but also to educate people about the importance of conservation and not having wild animals as pets. Schools will often attend the centre and receive presentations about the importance of saving endangered species. 

The project costs £62 per week or £188 per month which includes accommodation and food. Volunteers have the option of staying with a caring host family or at the rescue centre.

*Help Out at Jungle Hideaway*
This jungle lodge is surrounded by 500 hectares of virgin tropical rainforest. It affords visitors a cosy stay in a jungle environment and numerous close encounters with wildlife. Poison dart frogs, monkeys, toucans, parrots and caiman are common sightings in this tropical paradise.
Volunteers at the lodge help look after guests (helping on tours etc) and assist with general duties.
Volunteers are given complimentary food and accommodation whilst staying at the lodge. Volunteers also receive £50 per month pocket money and are offered a free pick-up from the international airport.

Gonna do more research but if anyone else has recommendations, its greatly appreciated


----------



## PhilipM111 (Dec 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## Nawien (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Philip,

I was looking around for websites and this came up, not sure if you seen it yet..?

Browse volunteer placements available at low cost from Ecoteer.com

I will look for more as I am currently looking for a project for myself too..) Let me know if you find something interesting. x


----------



## Nawien (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey again, one more I came across and this is a direct one, so have a look, it looks like it might be what you are looking for !

Rainsong Wildlife Sanctuary and Retreat


----------



## PhilipM111 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, thanks for sharing 

I went through the rainsong sanctuary website + watched some clips of it on youtube and it seems quite interesting 

I found this organization which looks quite promising:
Comunidad Inti Wara Yassi - Become a volunteer - Bolivian ecological awareness and wildlife volunteer organization
prices arnt that much if you stay a couple of months 

still doing research before i decide


----------

